# Visiting San Fran....



## goaliecyclist (May 4, 2007)

Hey!

I'm hoping to visit San Fran in May to check out the TOC. I live in Toronto, Canada.

Any bike shops in the San Fran area that you guys recommend? I'll be looking for accessories and clothing that I'll be able to fit into my suitcase. As expected, quality, selection and price are priorities...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

I'd recommend Sports Basement near Chrissy Field then rent a bike and ride the Paradise Loop  (about 30-35 miles). You get to ride across the Golden Gate bridge, get in a small climb and then roll into Sausalito! Shop and then ride (or the other way around). What more can you ask for .


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Be sure to check out http://www.bicycleodyssey.com/ if you do get to Sausalito. Lots of eye candy/bike pron in there. I commute north to Marin in the afternoon from the financial district of SF. Drop me an PM if you have a bike and want to get in an afternoon ride in the week.


----------



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

If you're up for a bit more than the Paradise Loop, one of the great rides in the area is San Francisco -> Sausalito -> Mill Valley -> a few other small towns -> Fairfax -> Alpine Damn -> The Seven Sisters -> Pantoll Station -> etc

About 65 miles if I remember correctly with some climbing, but on a clear day, it's breathtaking over the coast.

No Offense, but "San Fran" hurts the ears of us locals ;-)


----------



## goaliecyclist (May 4, 2007)

Sorry about the 'San Fran" thing.... What do you prefer?

also, thanks for all of the great advice & info. Keep it coming!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

goaliecyclist said:


> Sorry about the 'San Fran" thing.... What do you prefer?


"Frisco" of course...


----------



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

Swing by one of the REI stores. The one in SF is on Brannan between 7th and 8th.


----------



## goaliecyclist (May 4, 2007)

Great! Thanks so much for the information....

Oh, and thanks to Anaheim (Ducks) for your goalie... we got JS Giguere for a bag of pucks - what a steal!


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

umm... Anaheim is like way So. Cal.. We'd be hurt if you mentioned instead that the Sharks gave up someone for a roll of tape or something equivalent .


----------



## goaliecyclist (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, I know.... I guess I should've thought about that before commenting on Anaheim.... 
We're all so hockey crazy up here - we get emotional about trival things that happen on different teams on the other side of the country...


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Fogdweller said:


> "Frisco" of course...


ouch that hurt my ears! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

We've got some nice LBS's in SR too so save some room in your pack if you plan to head up north a bit


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I second Bicycle Odyssey in Sausalito. Another cool LBS that's been around since 1941 is American Cyclery at Stanyan and Frederick near Golden Gate Park in San Francisco.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Freewheel on Valencia.


----------



## mcjerry (Aug 2, 2005)

Try Stanyan Street Cyclery along with Valencia which was mentioned in an earlier post. Both of these shops are in defferent SF neighborhoods and will give you a feel for the local flavor. Another ride you might want to try is through Golden Gate Park to the ocean. You will now be on Coast Highway 1. Head south and continue south on Skyline #35 where Highway 1 drops down to Paciica. You will stay to the left and not lose all the elevation that you have gained. You will arrive in city of SanBruno - suburb south of SF. At Sneath lane turn west and ride up to the top of Sweeney Ridge. It is here that the San Francisco Bay was first sighted by the Spanish explorer Portola in the 18th century. Abandoned NIKE missle site from our cold war days also, incredible views of the bay to the east and the ocean to the west.


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

BESPOKE CYCLES SF
ROARING MOUSE CYCLES SF
CITY CYCLES SF 
BIKENUT SF
ABOVE CATEGORY MARIN
STUDIO VELO MARIN

These shops all stand out and will have something you can't find in just any ol bikeshop.


----------



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

In terms of the LBS, take a trip across the bay to Stone's in Alameda. Great place, and VERY Old School, which I like. Oh and Alameda is a very cool town.


----------

